# Lucy 6 months old today



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy is 6 months old today. She is 16" at the top of front shoulder and is from a working cocker and miniature poodle. We love her to bits. Just needed to share this info!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! Love her color!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh she is gorgeous....such a beautiful shiny coat. Can remember your initial search ... Where has the time gone??!!

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucy looks lovely!


----------



## SadieB (Dec 15, 2012)

Sue T said:


> Lucy is 6 months old today. She is 16" at the top of front shoulder and is from a working cocker and miniature poodle. We love her to bits. Just needed to share this info!



She is beautiful. Have you ever groomed her? (haircut) Her coat is beautiful. Our puppy is 4 mos. and is a little less curly but I am afraid to bring her to be groomed because I don't want to cut the curls. But her face needs to be trimmed because we can't see her eyes. hahaha.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh she is gorgeous....such a beautiful shiny coat. Can remember your initial search ... Where has the time gone??!!
> 
> xxx


 I must say that the time has gone really quickly and that is because she has kept us very busy!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

SadieB said:


> She is beautiful. Have you ever groomed her? (haircut) Her coat is beautiful. Our puppy is 4 mos. and is a little less curly but I am afraid to bring her to be groomed because I don't want to cut the curls. But her face needs to be trimmed because we can't see her eyes. hahaha.


. Hello. Yes, I bought some Roseline scissors (double thinning, 7" straight and a pair of small blunt end ones). I just thin round her face and cut round the "fan" round her nose. I just take about an inch off the rest of her coat every three weeks or so. We put her on a box (we call it her grooming table!) and she quite likes being cut, although she does try to eat the bits of fur which I have cut! 

I think she will be less curly/wavy as she gets a bit older as her coat on her back is only wavy rather than curly.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lucy is stunning! And such a big girl. Remind me where you got her from? My parents have just got Chocolate Tuxedo girl that they have called Phoebe. LOVE the choccys!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lucy is beautiful love her color and her beautiful eyes! They look like human eyes love that Now I feel like eating chocolate she has such a nice chocolate color!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy was from a private breeder in Cheshire, and I found her on Breeders Online. Lucy could not have wished for a better start in life with the care taken in rearing the litter and relevant health tests.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Omg, Lucy is so stunning! Love her coat and size!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lucy looks very ladylike to me


----------

